# Serviced studio or apartment



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi. I am being considered for a position in Qatar. I am looking for a serviced studio or one bed apartment while I sort out a permanent place, however they all seem expensive. Can anyone suggest a reasonable clean place?


----------

